# Chipmunks



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

How many would you like? and where are you located


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

We must be going into a high point of their population cycle in my area. Last 3 years there were hardly any around my house. This year they are everywhere. It has been fun with the Buckmark.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

as Many as I can get.I'm located in lansing. carl


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Has anyone used the chipmunk trap that's in this months Fur-Fish-Game magazine? Is it better that a rat trap?


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Got 15 so far out of my garden in foot hold traps. Dog caught 2 so far and we got one in the dogs kiddie pool.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

I used the bucket method with sunflower seeds floating, I put it out this morning and reduced the population by 6 today. Boy, I wish I knew that someone would pay 5 bucks for them, mine were all mint. I could of froze them and shipped them like lobsters hehehehe..


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I put out my weasle boxes with peanuts in them as bait. They are death on chipmunks. I cought this the other day. It pulled itself through a 1.5" hole.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I know a Chinese resturant that will take all you catch.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

This is how the weasle box should look.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

I use the exact same setup. Switching between victor rat traps and #1 or
#0s depending on whatevers handy when I set them out. carl


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

1.5's in mine.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is my total count within a week. 

17 with the bucket method plus one field mouse.
3 with pellet rifle


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i bought a remington summit .177 cal break barrell (1000fps). to control the chipmunks digging in our yard. my wife has killed 14 in the last week.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Could someone expand on the bucket method for me. How full? do they climb up in it or do you bury the bucket to ground level? I've tried smoke bombs, havaheart live traps and zero dead munks. No water on site and little time to hunt for them.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## dtm4801 (Dec 19, 2005)

You may or may not believe this, but I was fly fishing on the Huron river down in Milford area and saw something swimming towards me in the water. At first I thought it was a snake..........but it was too short. Then I thougt baby muskrat...............not the right time?! IT WAS A CHIPMUNK SWIMMING ACROSS THE RIVER. If it had fallen in, it would have climbed back out on the side it fell in on, but this one swm about 40' across the river. Wish I had had the digital camera!!!


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

BarryPatch said:


> Could someone expand on the bucket method for me. How full? do they climb up in it or do you bury the bucket to ground level? I've tried smoke bombs, havaheart live traps and zero dead munks. No water on site and little time to hunt for them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


I filled my 5 gal bucket half way, added enough sunflower seeds to cover water(they float), I put bucket near wood pile then added a plank going from wood pile to bucket, put a little seed on plank over top of bucket to attract them. Once seeds were gone off plank, they jumped into bucket to get seeds, not knowing it would be their last swim.

Very effective method.


----------



## Chris B. (Jan 20, 2006)

I had a problem with chipmunks in the soffit of my new house. They climbed up the corner moulding of the siding. I stuffed chore boy into the gaps behind the siding and put an end to that.


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

after seeing the pictures of the weasle boxs, i went out to the garage made one put a 1.5 in it with some peanut butter in the back. One hour later i checked and had one by the front leg, cleared him out and reset next morning one was killed just like in the picture posted earlier. Great trap making more as we speak, tried the bucket/seed thing and did not get one munk:rant:


----------



## Fulldrw (Mar 15, 2006)

I got 6 with my bow and a G5 Small Game Head the other day! 
But I'm gonna have to try that bucket method!
Now...how do I get rid of moles??!! :help:


----------

